# New to plants



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

I would like tyo add plants to my tank. What do i need and what kind should I get?
I have gravel and a regular light.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

If you already have substrate in your tank( gravel, sand, ect), you have to pick out plants that can survive in your tank. That is, plants that don't require a lot of light since you only have a regular light and plants that don't require large amounts of c02 and minerals. I recommend anubias plants, barteri in specific. They're super hardy, require only the lowest levels of light, and provide great cover. It also wouldn't hurt to get some plant food.


----------

